# Cannot use my xcut cutter with my mac!!



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys,

sorry to post here I'm not sure which category to post to but basically i just bought a mac, and a serial to usb cable, (i bought it from maplins after a failed attempt with a cheap one from ebay). i have everything up and running and the cable is being recognised by the mac and all the connections are secure however when i send an image from sign cut to the cutter it shows as sending on the screen but it seems to be taking too long, at my last attempt i was waiting 13 minutes and it still didn't finish sending. Do i have to do anything about the baud rate? what are the correct settings on signcut for use with a mac?? I'm so confused and frustrated please help! xx


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What cutter do you have? Is it mac compatible?


----------



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

its called the xcut. i spoke to the company i purchased it from and they say it is definitely mac compatible. do i need a different serial to usb? because their prices vary maybe if i buy a more expensive one it might work? what is baud rate? do i need to do anything with that?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You need to contact the support staff where you bought the cutter. They would be better suited to help out with initial problems.


----------



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

THANKS ILL TRY That. I'm guessing not all cutters are mac compatible. my cutter is called the xcut g-lpro720 I've had it 2 yrs worked fine with windows


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If it worked with windows you either have a cutter that is not Mac compatible or the software/driver is not compatible
If you have newer Mac with Intel chip you might be successful in running a dual boot system. I think it is called 'boot camp'. Maybe a Mac user can provide more info


----------



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for all your help x


----------

